# New Guy in the Block



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello everyone . Hope everyone is doing well and their furry animals are well and happy . I am very happy with this forum found alot of interisting infomation on what to do and what not to do . I finally decided to go and adopt a kitty after much thinking and weighing out the options i take the monster home on sunday His name is RAGNAR. Hope everyone has something to say or give me advices on what to do and what not to do from your past experiences . Any information is welcomed and highly apriciated


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of your new kitty.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello!

Welcome to the cat lovers' home! Lots of advice freely shared! Looking forward to hearing more about Ragnar and some pictures please!

Mylita


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you so much guys . No idea how much ideas and help I've gotten navigating this forum . This is Ragnar the little monster he is 4 months old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Marlindh, Ragnar is certainly a handsome beast. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome!!! What a cutie!!

My advice for kittens would be to not play with him with your hands. Don't let him associate you / skin with toys and when he is older he won't scratch. Also, get a good scratching post. If he tries to scratch furniture, just pick him up and put him on / near the scratching post. If he scratches it, praise him heavily and he'll soon learn that it is the ok spot to sharpen claws. 

Good luck, keep posting pictures. He's lovely!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ragnar named after Ragnar the viking?

IMO, his eyes look older and wiser than his actual age.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

What a sweetheart! Finagled his way into your heart already, I'm sure!


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Hahaha yes he's named after the Viking. RAGNAR Lodbrok . Because he looks like a fierce Viking and ready to take on anyone . I did purchase him a scratching post and everything between the moon and back . This kitty was found outside now he will be living like a king I just wish I could adopt more and give them a great life . But for now I can only look after one . Thank you so much for the advices and praises guys hope to see your furry friends on here soon some pictures please . And yes he won my heart right away . He wasn't the most playful kitty or friendliest out of all 100 plus cats at the shelter just something about him attracted me. We were meant for eachother . Picking up that stinkster Tomorow morning at 9 am cannot wait . Will post more pictures soon . Thank you so much once again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

So great to hear! What a lucky kitty to find such a good home. It is so nice when you just know you found 'the one'.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oooo! What a looker! I love those bedroom eyes! I've always had a soft spot for Vikings!


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Hahaha yup that's my little man . A charmerer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Awww - lovely!!


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got him home he's a trouble maker baba 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

What should I do ! He's been staying in his litter box . Napping it feels like that's his safe place is that okay ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Ragnar is quite handsome!!

Mylita


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Trouble maker 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! You've been adopted.


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Hahaha thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

He is a handsome boy! Congratulations on your new companion.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you . I will post more pictures of him getting in trouble lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on adopting Ragnar! He's just adorable.


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

My boy watching tv and at the vet















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice pictures Marlindh, seems like you two have already bonded. :heart


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww he seems like a nice kitty. Looks like he's doing yoga there xD


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Haha yeah until this morning when I tried to give him his medication for the second time ever . He tore my hands up . Not sure if he got startled or angry when I tried to pick him up he went bonkers .















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

OUCH! Maybe he knew medicine was coming.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Take care of those scratches, so they don't get infected. One of mine is on antibiotics right now and it is a pain. I am going to use a towel to wrap her in, except her head and see if I can minimize the scratching.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ouch, sorry about the bites. He didn't mean it. He is just freaked from all of this and will take time to adjust to everything, and you, and all the new noises, etc. He really didn't mean it. Is he a little piglet? I ask, because most kittens are, and I have a 9 month old kitten who is such a hoglet that I can break his medicine up in a few pieces and put it in a small amount of canned food, and watch that he eats it all, which he does. My older cat will not fall for such tricks, but the little one will. 

My advice was going to be to not get too mad at him and to be patient. He will climb the curtians, get on the kitchen counter and the table, knock over glasses of water, so make sure you don't leave a glass of water near any electronic device. Kittens are just bad, bad, bad. It's probably going to take him a little while before he's truly comfortable. I'm all for keeping them confined to a single room for a few days or even a week, then they have a smaller space to get used to, and that room becomes their "safe haven", which they will retreat to when they get scared. My kitten and his big brother, they sleep in their safe haven at night, which is my daughter's room. You may want to keep him in a room at night, because he will probably drive you bonkers at 4:00 am. My boys are used to bed time and sleeping in my daughter's room, it is routine to them, and they actually go in there and go to sleep all night. Get him used to some sort of routine, I think it helps them to have a routine. The kitten stage will fly by and then he will be a lazy house cat!

He is beautiful by the way!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations on your little troublemaker Ragnar! It helps to be cute when you're a troublemaker. Somehow cute always wins. Even after scratches. Ow. 

If the meds are pills, you could hide it as howsefrau suggested, or you could try hiding it inside half of a Pill Pocket. Or you could try crushing a pill up and mixing it into wet food. You'd avoid getting scratched, and he'll be less stressed.


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Hahaha thanks guys yeah I got mad but not at him more to my self because I grabbed and scared him the wrong way all I said was a Loud stern no . I've been doing that alot and he's getting it like when he plays with the curtains he went from doing it every second to barely doing it now . And yeah he is a piglet I have been mixing it with his wet food and some kibble he inhales it down not knowing what's in there all I do is laugh and say got you sucker hahaha . I think he understood it today because he waked up to me and farted on me hahahaha . What a little troublemaker . This is him 5 hours after scratching me to death lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

